# Last weekend to squirrel hunt in Oklahoma...



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

....before the season closes till next spring when it opens back up on May 15th. 

My squirrel dog is going to be wondering why I aint shoot'n those squirrels he keeps treeing in our backyard wooded area. But the laws the law and I want to see some young tender squirrels running around next spring. I enjoy squirrel hunting in the spring and on rainny days throughout the summer also. 

So I guess in the next 4 to 6 weeks, I'll concentrate on rabbits. I don't have any rabbit dogs so I guess I'll have to just walk the brush myself. Then after the next 6 weeks, it'll be time to catch some sandbass and crappie before squirrel season opens once again. I guess I wont miss squirrel season too bad, but my dog "Spot" will.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

When the dogwoods bloom, the sandbass will be moving up into the creeks and rivers. Below FGD they will be there in March and April pretty good.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

braggs, been a very long time since I've been to FGD. I'll have to make my way down there sometime and do some fishin with you. In fact, it's been since I was a teenager when I was down there. People were tying on ballons to there line and letting the wind blow there bait toward the dam and was catching the fire out of sandbass. I've never seen this done since. Been wondering if people are still doing it that way down there?


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Been wondering if I should get a squirrel dog with a natural bob tail.....


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Oldcountryboy said:


> braggs, been a very long time since I've been to FGD. I'll have to make my way down there sometime and do some fishin with you. In fact, it's been since I was a teenager when I was down there. People were tying on ballons to there line and letting the wind blow there bait toward the dam and was catching the fire out of sandbass. I've never seen this done since. Been wondering if people are still doing it that way down there?


No, don't need to any more. The fence has been removed. The cat fishermen use weighted corks and jockey to get the closest to the turbines and let the sinker float around in the turbines and catch good cats, big sandies and striper sometimes. I fish about 50 yards down out of the way and use a 11' or 12' pole with Abu 7000's and 20# test and 2oz. or 3oz. sinkers and get some good sandies sometime and snag big spoonbills and not wanting to and try to break off line when I can. I don't try to catch them, but sometimes they catch themselves and the fight is on. Some are big!!! Don't know, but would not doubt with the way the weather has been, fish has been caught all winter.


----------

